# my newly outfitted kindle!



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought this KK off of a super nice board member about a month ago. Her name is Isolde and she is finally outfitted, so I wanted to show her off!

In her Borsa Bella sleeve in the colorful black and white print.










With her M-edge cover and Decal Girl skin










and all together.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty! I know you love it. Great Kombo!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Snazzy!  Looks great!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My, my, my, she is beautiful!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very pretty!!  Nice combination.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Everything looks so nice together. Great job.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great outfit!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I'm quite happy with how pretty she is


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a very well dressed KK!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Not only is that a pretty combination it's also very unique.  I think that's called stylin'!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent coordination of color and design.  I love it!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that's really a nice combo.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful pattern!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful combo! Thanks for the pictures...

L


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

That's a beautiful combo! I liked that print when I saw it on Borsa Bella, but wasn't sure about it "in person." Looks great!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Isolde is very well dressed. Love her outfit!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats! You have a great combination there. I have the same BB bag, but with the top zip, and I absolutely love it!  My black Bold Celtic Knot Oberon cover will arrive tomorrow.  I am also thinking of an m-edge platform, either red (thanks for the pics!) or the saddle color.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

akjak said:


> That's a beautiful combo! I liked that print when I saw it on Borsa Bella, but wasn't sure about it "in person." Looks great!


I really like it in person. It's bright and pretty, but not overly bright.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice, like the colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the combo.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool combo!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

radiantknitter said:


> I bought this KK off of a super nice board member about a month ago. Her name is Isolde and she is finally outfitted, so I wanted to show her off!


Wow, colourful and vivid! Love your background there.

Excellent photos too. The skin with that Kindle reminds me of a piano with a very fancy music holder. I keep imagining staves and notes.

What it reminds me is how I so prefer the K1 keyboard to the K2 one.


----------

